# Hamburg -> Berlin radstrecke?



## bekr (31. Juli 2006)

hat jemand schon mal die strecke mit dem rad abgefahren?

dauer? zwischen stopps? usw?

danke vorab


----------



## gnss (31. Juli 2006)

bekr schrieb:
			
		

> zwischen stopps?



in dannenberg gibt es einen mcd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erD-manN (31. Juli 2006)

ich bin die strecke schonmal mit nem kumpel gefahren. war ne ziemlich entspannte tour. 3 etappen insgesammt so um die 400-500km. den ersten stopp haben wir in hitzacker eingelegt den zweiten in ratenow (oder rathenow). ratenow war'n ziemlicher umweg, ich weiß, aber da konnten wir um sonst schlafen, der vater von nem kumpel arbeitet da und wohnt dort die woche über. dann ging es nach potsdam mit der s-bahn nach berlin, ich glaube ich war noch nie so durchnässt (also vom regen ne). wir haben allerdings nicht die kützeste strecke genommen, wir hatten kein bock auf bundesstraße, also haben wir größtenteils den elbe radweg genommen. ich hatte schonmal gedacht ne kurtze strecke in einem tag zu fahren, mal sehen. das dann aber ohne den kumpel, der war so schon etwas überfordert . fahr auf jeden fall nur hin, !!!mit westwind!!!, sonst gehst du kaputt. und fahr mit nem mountainbike.


----------



## gnss (31. Juli 2006)

Ich habe mal bei Google einen Streckenvorschlag gefunden, so weit ich mich erinnern kann ging es über Boizenburg, Dömitz, Wittenberge, Havelberg, Nauen. Da ging es um Zeitfahren und eine Alternativstrecke zur B5, die wohl recht stark befahren sein soll. Von Hamburg nach Dömitz kann man nördlich der Elbe über die 195 fahren, die Strecke ist wenig befahren und flach, aber recht langweilig. Südlich der Elbe ist es deutlich interessanter, vor Hitzacker hat man ein paar Hügel mit kurzen Steigungen von bis zu 13%, das ist wie Achterbahnfahren. Weiter bin ich leider noch nicht vorgedrungen, aber das soll sich diesen Sommer noch ändern.


----------



## bekr (31. Juli 2006)

zwar hab ich vor mit nem mtb durchzufahren nur ist es ein sehr sehr hartes bock

am liebsten wäre ne strecke kurz und ohne autolärm

@gnss 
was meinst du mit mcd???


----------



## gnss (1. August 2006)

mc donalds


----------



## *blacksheep* (1. August 2006)

Schau mal hier rein: http://www.harms-sh.de/hhb/index.htm

Kurz und OHNE Autolärm dürften wohl zwei unvereinbare Parameter sein, aber die Strecke, die die Jungs beim Zeitfahren nehmen, ist mehrfach erprobt und für tauglich befunden.


----------

